# Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator



## minden (24. Oktober 2013)

Da mich doch einige Leute darauf angesprochen haben in den Zwischentopics, mache ich hier nochmal einen Extra Topic auf zu dem Thema.

Wir haben uns rangesetzt und schon 2 kleine Berichte geschrieben...der 3. folgt bald.

Tiefenkarten erstellen mit Reefmaster Part 1

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/reefmaster/tiefenkartenerstellenmitreefmaster.html







Reefmaster - Sonar Viewer

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/sonarviewer/reefmaster.html


----------



## klumpi (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Hallo bei mir sind viele Logs außerhalb des see-es.
Soll ich die, mit dem Stift trotzdem mit einfangen..


----------



## minden (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Arbeitest du mit einer Vollversion oder Demo? 
Welches Lot nimmst du? 
Sind die Charts mit dem selben echolot aufgenommen worden oder mit 2 verschiedenen? 

Das wäre wichtig zu wissen.  Prinzipiell kannst und musst du die Charts die außerhalb liegen auch mit einkreisen. Die kml Datei die ausgegeben wird bzw. die Grundlage google Maps, sind keine tagesaktuellen aufnahmen. Meist sind die Bilder 4-6 Jahre alt. D.h. Die Gewässer verändern sich vom Grundriss. Also die Tracks einfach  mit nehmen 
Nichtsdestotrotz wären die ersten Fragen wichtig zu beantworten. Da die Umrechnung von Loten untereinander noch nicht zu 100% läuft, da zbsp. ein Elite Lot andere Umrechnungen hat als die hds reihe. Aber das muss lowrance irgendwie in Griff bekommen.


----------



## klumpi (1. November 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*



minden schrieb:


> Arbeitest du mit einer Vollversion oder Demo?
> Welches Lot nimmst du?
> Sind die Charts mit dem selben echolot aufgenommen worden oder mit 2 verschiedenen?
> 
> ...



Hallo habe das  Lowrance Elite-7 HDI 
Und die Demo.. lohnt der Kauf den?? und was kostet es??


----------



## minden (7. November 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Mein Kollege is noch im Urlaub..ich kenn mich nicht so aus...er beantwortet immer die Fragen 

Aber wenn du die Karte nur auf dem Elite nutzt, geht das alles gut (mach ich ja auch),..ob sich so ein Programm, ob reefmaster oder Dr. Depth lohnt..muss jeder selber wissen..ich finds geil...


----------



## Heiko2207 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Was für einen PC verwendet ihr?
Ich habe ca. 400 Tracks vom Edersee, damit ist mein (alter) Pc / Reefmaster völlig überfordert.
Mit Dr. Depth kann ich alle 400 Tracks problemlos handhaben...


----------



## minden (13. November 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Mein Kollege benutz ein Samsung R60 Plus, 4 GB Ram, 2 Ghz. Also nix wildes, damit hat er keine Probleme. 

Wir haben noch nicht so viele Tracks zum einlesen, daher keine Erfahrungen mit 400 Tracks...#c Ist RM oder Navico überfordert?


----------



## minden (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Und hier noch nen Bericht.....so bekommt ihr die Daten auf die Karten fürs Lot.

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/reefmasterteil2/reefmaster.html


----------



## Danizan (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen


----------



## Danizan (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Ich arbeite auch viel und gern mit ReefMaster.


----------



## minden (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Und noch einen zum Thema Uferlinien...

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelboote/reefmasterinseln/reefmasterinselnunduferlinien.html


----------



## allegoric (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Danke für deine Tuts. Mach bitte weiter...sehr interessant!


----------



## minden (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Reefmaster und Navico Map Creator*

Danke...macht alle mein Kollege Dennis.
Einen zur AT5 Kartenerstellung haben wir hier auch noch auf der Platte...werde ich bald online stellen.


----------

